# Tarantulas in New Zealand?



## Dregon (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm an avid animal lover and for a little while now I've been really wanting to start having some insect habitats including Tarantulas. However I live in a very small country, New Zealand where the majority of exotic pets that you find commonly in America are not suitable for my country, due to the fragile ecosystem.

I've been looking around, but I can't find any information pertaining the ownership of exotic insects and arachnids and was wondering if anybody knows if it's possible at all to own a beautiful tarantula as a pet in NZ?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 29, 2016)

No, unfortunately I don´t think you are allowed to keep T´s in New Zealand. At least, that was the answer a quick Google search provided me with. 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10586944


----------



## Dregon (Sep 29, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No, unfortunately I don´t think you are allowed to keep T´s in New Zealand. At least, that was the answer a quick Google search provided me with.
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10586944


 thanks for getting back to me. It does seem like they are not allowed at all due to the small habitat we have.
You wouldn't happen to find any info on other insects such as giant centipedes or hissing roaches would you?
I've looked around for info on them, but all I can find is that several people have had them as pets here, but no confirmation that they're legal.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Sep 29, 2016)

https://www.mpi.govt.nz/importing/live-animals/


----------



## Nosiris (Sep 30, 2016)

These words from some bloke on the internets:

"Pretty much the major guiding force is the HSNO Act (Hazardous Substances and New Organisms Act). Any organism that was not recorded as being in the country before the act came into effect on July 1 1997 is classed as a 'New Organism'. In order to bring a new organism into the country- or create one such as a GM plant or bacteria- then you need to get Govt approval via the MPI. And to do that you have to have physical containment, and safety plans etc.

This pretty much means that you can't own exotic pets, unfortunately. The way places like zoos _can_ have them is because they are approved physical containment areas. Even so, they need approval for every new organism, and they get audited like crazy.

 So the only exotics you will be able to keep are the ones that were here before 1996, and are not endangered."


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 30, 2016)

If I'm not wrong, there's a user from New Zealand that uploaded here a couple of pictures of his/her T's, including _P.murinus_ and such, therefore not exactly NZ native ones. I have no clue, of course, how he/she managed to gain those, nor I know NZ laws about (which I assume they can be pretty strict, just maybe like neighbour Australia) and, last but not least, maybe that user could be a NZ citizen living in another nation, or... just cheating on location


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 2, 2016)

Off topic: The size of the country of New Zealand is the reason why I say the Moa bird is unfortunately 100% extinct and not just "hiding in a remote location."  Such large birds would have been spotted by now by _someone _in such a small place.

On topic: I do not believe you can import anything to New Zealand.


----------



## babygirl (Aug 16, 2017)

I actually came across this thread a while ago as I asked the same thing. I kind of have a few updates on that though. 

I called the MPI (Ministry Of Importation, New Zealand) about this. In which they did state the same HSNO law but did also mention there was actually nothing wrong with captive bred tarantulas themselves. I did do a bit of research before hand and would like to also state some zoos do/did (I don't have an updated list of t's in zoo's) infact have breeds of tarantulas New Zealand does not allow. Including some OW t's. I did mention this to them as well and specified that these tarantulas could be in incorrect husbandry as some of the online vendors these zoos got them from probably gave the OWs or extra t's as freebies. 

As for the fragile eco-system and all that. That's not entirely true. New Zealand would be 100% fine with tarantulas. Infact if we were to have any NW sp. NZ wouldn't be affected by it. Not to mention I'm sure hobbyists here wouldn't let a captive bred tarantula roam free into the wilderness. 
As for the weather temperament of NZ and tarantulas. We have a somewhat similar weather temperament all over from Canada - England - Florida.  Meaning, we can go from exceptionally cold down south, to raining (sorry brits,) to exceptionally humid conditions. Tarantulas would be fine as long as you keep them in a stable environment in your rooms. Same as all hobbyists in all those areas. 

Basically to have tarantulas here you have to become what MPI classes as a "zoo". Museum of Canterbury, along with nationwide zoos that carry tarantulas pay an auditor once a year $400 to come and check out the tarantulas enclosures to make sure they are not able to get out. 

Sorry to basically just go over what some of you have said previously. When I first read this a while ago I remember how sad I was, so decided to do a ton of research and elaborate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Matoutou (Aug 17, 2017)

I also live in a country with strict T laws. That didn't stop me but I risk actual jail time and a hefty fine for my small collection. Not sure what the penalties are in NZ. Might be worth it if it's just a reasonable fine.


----------



## babygirl (Sep 13, 2017)

The penalties would be a pretty hefty fine and possibility jail time as well so we both have that going for us! 

Like I've stated the Ministry of Importation have basically given me the "become a zoo or leave lmao" so like that gives New Zealanders at least a option. Although, it's an expensive way to own a tarantula. Auditing and also having to pay fees to keep a "zoo" open would be pretty big in itself to be fair. 
I'm attempting to look further into it but it doesn't look very promising. I like to believe somehow it could change with a bit of persuasiveness.


----------



## JimiJimo (Oct 17, 2019)

babygirl said:


> The penalties would be a pretty hefty fine and possibility jail time as well so we both have that going for us!
> 
> Like I've stated the Ministry of Importation have basically given me the "become a zoo or leave lmao" so like that gives New Zealanders at least a option. Although, it's an expensive way to own a tarantula. Auditing and also having to pay fees to keep a "zoo" open would be pretty big in itself to be fair.
> I'm attempting to look further into it but it doesn't look very promising. I like to believe somehow it could change with a bit of persuasiveness.


I don't mean to Necro and I don't really know how this site works just joined this week but has this gotten anywhere? Im gonna be buying a Tarantula in my current country which allows exotics and I wanna take it with me to NZ, I'd be willing to pay the 400 a year though it would be better if this has changed


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 17, 2019)

JimiJimo said:


> I don't mean to Necro and I don't really know how this site works just joined this week but has this gotten anywhere? Im gonna be buying a Tarantula in my current country which allows exotics and I wanna take it with me to NZ, I'd be willing to pay the 400 a year though it would be better if this has changed


*Who to contact*
If you have any questions about importing your pet into New Zealand, email animal.imports@mpi.govt.nz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

